# Bug Out Trailer



## Turner (Dec 30, 2010)

How does everyone feel about these? ( teardrops, ultralight) My wife and I are considering building one, but im also thinking.. if im gonna pull something, shouldnt it have standing room?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't care for those little ones myself. Cramped and quite often very expensive for what you get.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've seen a few and while the're neat & cute most require you to stand "Outside" to cook and stuff and for the money I'd rather buy a small travel trailer or a pop-up,


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

If you're going to live in it, definitely something a little bigger. DH, I and 2 schnauzers lived in a 21 ft. travel trailer for a year and a half. Too small but doable. Now we are in a 30 ft. and have been for almost 2 years. Neither one has or had slidouts. We still think we are uptown in the 30 ft. one. What is that, like 210 square feet?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a 1964 4 Seasons Travel Trailer that is 15' long, it is fun for short periods of time, however not that comfortable for a long time. I anticipate using it as a short term BOL and a way point on the way to the more permanent BOL should I go by land. I am working out a list of preps to keep in it including gas to get me to the further away location.

I have also had a fun time rehabing it to look like the inside of my sailboat. I'm probably in it upside down right now,:gaah:but the project has been fun.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sailaway said:


> I have also had a fun time rehabing it to look like the inside of my sailboat. I'm probably in it upside down right now,:gaah:but the project has been fun.


you're only 'upside down' if you _*sell*_ it


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Turner, I have never owned one but I really like them. I wouldn't want to stay in one for more than 3 or 4 days. So if you had an emergency (fire, flood, that sort of thing) that required you to leave a for a few days it would be a great extension of you bug out bag.


----------



## Barfife (Apr 23, 2011)

Currently, the bottom has fallen out of RV prices. You can probably buy an older RV trailer for pennies on the dollar, much cheaper than you could build one. IMHO


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Turner said:


> How does everyone feel about these? ( teardrops, ultralight) My wife and I are considering building one, but im also thinking.. if im gonna pull something, shouldnt it have standing room?


Well for what you asked, Bug Out, I just don't see it. It's only good for sleeping. Don't think you can haul much on it or in it. If I'm pulling a trailer with a pickup, then put a camper shell on the truck and just have a good utility trailer to haul stuff you may need. Sleeping in a shell would be about the same room as the teardrop and for me, better than a tent. You can just pull over and climb in....

Just saying...

Jimmy


----------

